# Critical System Error!



## bivirk (Mar 30, 2006)

I've some sort of a virus on my computer and i cant run any antivirus softwares nor spyware.. whenever i run those softwares, the computer shutsoff automatically. please help :s

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:32:22 AM, on 30/03/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\1XConfig.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mssearchnet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 3\MsgPlus.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\EXPL0RER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareQuake\SpywareQuake.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\HPSHAR~1\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareQuake\SpywareQuake.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SP00LSV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Bilal\LOCALS~1\Temp\Rar$EX00.564\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.ca/0SEENCA/SAOS01
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dell.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: Nothing - {4da4616d-7e6e-4fd9-a2d5-b6c535733e22} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hpDC65.tmp
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-ca\msntb.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: SecurityToolbar - {736b5468-bdad-41be-92d0-22ae2ddf7bcb} - C:\Program Files\Security Toolbar\Security Toolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus3] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 3\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EXPLORER] EXPL0RER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRONoMgr.exe] C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCPitstop Optimize Registration Reminder] C:\Program Files\PCPitstop\Optimize\Reminder.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpywareQuake] C:\Program Files\SpywareQuake\SpywareQuake.exe /h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MUSICMATCH MX Web Player - {d81ca86b-ef63-42af-bee3-4502d9a03c2d} - http://wwws.musicmatch.com/mmz/openWebRadio.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by109fd.bay109.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} - http://142.150.14.117/activex/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {DE625294-70E6-45ED-B895-CFFA13AEB044} (AxisMediaControlEmb Class) - http://learningcam.utm.utoronto.ca/activex/AMC.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: MsgPlusLoader.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: Sebring - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LgNotify.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: WLTRYSVC - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Welcome to TSG 

* *Click here* to download *smitRem.exe*. 
Save the file to your desktop. 
It is a self extracting file.
Doubleclick the smitRem.exe and it will extract the files to a smitRem folder on your desktop. 
Do not do anything with it yet. You will run the RunThis.bat file later in Safe Mode.
If the link to SmitRem above is not working try *this one.*

* Download the trial version of *Ewido Security Suite* *here*.
Install ewido.
During the installation, under "Additional Options" *uncheck* "Install background guard" and "Install scan via context menu".
Launch Ewido
It will prompt you to update click the OK button and it will go to the main screen
On the left side of the main screen click *update*
Click on *Start* and let it update.
*DO NOT* run a scan yet. You will do that later in Safe Mode.

* *Click Here* and download Killbox and save it to your desktop.

* *Click here* to download *FixSQ.zip* and save it to your desktop.
Unzip it to extract the *FixSQ.reg* file it contains.

* *Click here* for info on how to boot to Safe Mode if you don't already know how.

* Now copy these instructions to Notepad and save them to your desktop. You will need them to refer to in Safe Mode.

* Restart your computer into Safe Mode now. Perform the following steps:

* Go to Add/Remove Programs and uninstall *SpywareQuake* if it is there. Do not restart your computer if it asks you to do so.

* Double-click on the *FixSQ.reg* file to add it to the registry.
Answer *Yes* to confirm the merge.

* Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. 

Put a tick by *Standard File Kill*. 
In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time:

*C:\WINDOWS\system32\stickrep.dll

C:\Program Files\SpywareQuake*

Click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. 
It will ask for confimation to delete the file. 
Click Yes. 
Continue with that procedure until you have pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.
Killbox may tell you that one or more files do not exist. 
If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.
Exit the Killbox.

* Open the *smitRem* folder, then double click the *RunThis.bat* file to start the tool. Follow the prompts on screen.
Wait for the tool to complete and disk cleanup to finish.

* Run *Ewido*:
Click on *scanner*
Click *Complete System Scan* and the scan will begin.
During the scan it will prompt you to clean files, click *OK*
When the scan is finished, look at the bottom of the screen and click the *Save report* button.
Save the report to your desktop.

* Go to Control Panel > Internet Options. Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. Click Apply, then OK.

* Next go to Control Panel > Display. Click on the "Desktop" tab then click the "Customize Desktop" button. Click on the "Web" tab. Under "Web Pages" you should see an entry checked called something like "Security Info" or similar. If it is there, select that entry and click the "Delete" button. Click OK then Apply and OK.

* Restart back into Windows normally now.

* Run *ActiveScan* online virus scan *here*

When the scan is finished, save the results from the scan!

*SmitRem creates a log file with the results of it's fix in C:\smitfiles.txt. Go to your C drive and locate the smitfiles.txt file. Copy and paste the contents of the smitfiles.txt file in your next reply here along with a new HiJackThis log and the results from ActiveScan.*


----------



## bivirk (Mar 30, 2006)

hey i have alot of spywares n dialers... also when i run Ewido anti-malware or ANY anti-virus programs my computer automatically shuts down! please help.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm gonna paste your log here for easier viewing.

Be back soon with further instructions.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:08:12 PM, on 01/04/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\1XConfig.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 3\MsgPlus.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\HPSHAR~1\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Bilal\LOCALS~1\Temp\Rar$EX00.055\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.ca/0SEENCA/SAOS01
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dell.com
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-ca\msntb.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus3] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 3\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EXPLORER] EXPL0RER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRONoMgr.exe] C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCPitstop Optimize Registration Reminder] C:\Program Files\PCPitstop\Optimize\Reminder.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MUSICMATCH MX Web Player - {d81ca86b-ef63-42af-bee3-4502d9a03c2d} - http://wwws.musicmatch.com/mmz/openWebRadio.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by109fd.bay109.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} - http://142.150.14.117/activex/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {DE625294-70E6-45ED-B895-CFFA13AEB044} (AxisMediaControlEmb Class) - http://learningcam.utm.utoronto.ca/activex/AMC.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: MsgPlusLoader.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: Sebring - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LgNotify.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: WLTRYSVC - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Download and unzip *BFUzip* from http://www.merijn.org/files/bfu.zip
Run the program and click the Web button as shown here:









Use this URL to copy into the address bar of the Download script window:
*http://metallica.geekstogo.com/MediaGateway.BFU*

Make sure all IE windows are closed.

Execute the script by clicking the Execute button.

_If you have any questions about the use of BFU please read here:
http://metallica.geekstogo.com/BFUinstructions.html_

Rescan with Hijack This.
Close all browser windows except Hijack This.
Put a check mark beside these entries and click "Fix Checked".
*
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing

O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EXPLORER] EXPL0RER.EXE

O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe

O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe

O9 - Extra button: MUSICMATCH MX Web Player - {d81ca86b-ef63-42af-bee3-4502d9a03c2d} - http://wwws.musicmatch.com/mmz/openWebRadio.html (file missing)*

Boot into Safe Mode.

* Double click on Killbox.exe to run it.

Put a tick by *Standard File Kill*.
In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time:

*C:\Program Files\PartyPoker
C:\Documents and Settings\Bilal\Favorites\Antivirus Test Online.url
C:\Documents and Settings\Bilal\Local Settings\Temp\ekalnimd.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Bilal\Local Settings\Temp\iipajpmd.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Bilal\Local Settings\Temp\mlikhhmd.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Bilal\Local Settings\Temp\nlflnimd.exed
C:\Documents and Settings\Bilal\Local Settings\Temp\sa5D8.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Bilal\Local Settings\Temp\sa8F.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Bilal\Start Menu\MalwareWipe 4.0.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\Bilal\Start Menu\SpywareQuake 2.0.lnk 
C:\Program Files\MalwareWipe
C:\Program Files\MediaGateway
C:\Program Files\winupdates
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dfrgsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\EXPL0RER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SP00LSV.EXE*

Click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file.
It will ask for confirmation to delete the file.
Click Yes.
Continue with that procedure until you have pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.
Killbox may tell you that one or more files do not exist.
If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.
Next in Killbox go to *Tools > Delete Temp Files*
In the window that pops up, put a check by ALL the options there except these three:
*XP Prefetch
Recent
History*
Now click the *Delete Selected Temp Files* button.
Exit the Killbox.

Finally go to Control Panel > Internet Options. 
On the General tab under "Temporary Internet Files" Click "Delete Files". 
Put a check by "Delete Offline Content" and click OK. 
Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. 
Click Apply then OK.

Empty the Recycle Bin.

Reboot, post a new Hijack This log.


----------



## icbarefoot (Nov 30, 2006)

I have the same problem I think. It's a critical system errors! icon in the system tray that takes me to virusbursters.com, and I can't get rid of it. It was creating popups every now and then but seems to have stopped. I will make a donation if you can help me!
Thanks.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:21:25 AM, on 11/30/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CDANTSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IFXSPMGT.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IFXTCS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\Omniserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Infineon\Security Platform Software\PSDsrvc.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\isafe.exe
C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\OPXPApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Infineon\Security Platform Software\PSDrt.exe
C:\Program Files\Infineon\Security Platform Software\SpTna.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\vsnp2std.exe
C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\scureapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Compal Electronics, INC\Sidewalker\CSWalker.exe
C:\Program Files\Elantech\ktp.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\Program Files\Compal Electronics, INC\Wireless Select Switch\Wireless Select Switch.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\Dot1XCfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Chaos Software\Chaos 7\alarm.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.908.5008\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.0\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.0\program\soffice.BIN
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\PMAIL\Programs\winpm-32.exe
C:\Program Files\NoteTab Light\NoteTab.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Ian Barefoot\Local Settings\Temp\BFU.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Ian Barefoot\Local Settings\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] "nwiz.exe" /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snp2std] C:\WINDOWS\vsnp2std.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OmniPass] "C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\scureapp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sidewalker] "C:\Program Files\Compal Electronics, INC\Sidewalker\CSWalker.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KTPWare] "C:\Program Files\Elantech\ktp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CASS] "C:\Program Files\Compal Electronics, INC\Wireless Select Switch\Wireless Select Switch.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [alarm.exe] "C:\Program Files\Chaos Software\Chaos 7\alarm.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.908.5008\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 2.0.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.0\program\quickstart.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1155598466528
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: IfxWlxEN - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\IfxWlxEN.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: OPXPGina - C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\opxpgina.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: C-DillaSrv - C-Dilla Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CDANTSRV.EXE
O23 - Service: CA ISafe (CAISafe) - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\isafe.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Security Platform Management Service (IFXSpMgtSrv) - Infineon Technologies AG - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IFXSPMGT.exe
O23 - Service: Trusted Platform Core Service (IFXTCS) - Infineon Technologies AG - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IFXTCS.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Softex OmniPass Service (omniserv) - Softex Inc. - C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\Omniserv.exe
O23 - Service: Personal Secure Drive Service (PersonalSecureDriveService) - Infineon Technologies AG - C:\Program Files\Infineon\Security Platform Software\PSDsrvc.EXE
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe


----------

